# Wildly & Crazy to Bizarre, to Normal---My Favorite Looks So Far From 2005



## Colorqueen (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, I decided to compile a post of my favorite looks from this past year.

Let's start sedate.  I love this basic aquadisiac look with turquoise interference from sweetscents over Frostlite Fluidline.  Action Artliner from Lancome. Lips are Fusion from L'Oreal Glam Shine collection








Next is my face using Leisuretime and Lucky Green shadows, but they do not stay on well unfortunately, because I LOVE this look.  The shadows wore off within an hour of doing this photo and I piled it on over a base too.

Non conformist liner inner rims from Fluidline and Magnetique Lipglass on the lips.  I had one of the Skinfinishes on, I think it was Pleasureflush







Next a walk on the wild side - Vanilla pigment, Chartreuse, parrot, I believe, Serenity colour dose from Lancome as highlighter.  Again,, skinfinish, I think it was pleasureflush, but it could have been Porcelain pink.

Lip gloss is latte from Milani sheer lipstick line (not the yucky tasting line they have, but the one that is very much like MAC) with Old Gold gloss over it. I mixed a bit of Old Gold with Enriched Pro Gloss which is virtually the same thing but less pigment in it.







This one is one of my very favorite looks - it is such fun to wear and I feel so different than usual too.  MAC out to sea powerpoint,MAC blue brown, vanilla, clear sky blue, pink opal pigments, MAC fluidline in frostlite as a base, 

Face porcelain pink skinfinish, over frambosia from Kryolan blush, and gold deposit skinfinish

Lips are Madame B. EL Rose Writer liner, and Colour Juice in Shimmy Pop from L'Oreal












This is my middle of winter neon phase.  I go through this every February or so until it gets nice weather.  I used Rebel makeup from Hot Topic two dry and one wet- the yellow is the wet.  The lipstick is from lancome and is called Pink Lacroiux or something like that.  Too lazy to go check.

I was going for a wild rainbow type look 










Back to more regular looks here, this is my favorite look from autumn until about Christmas when I start to get the brilliant color itch again.  

I used MAC fluidlines to very accurately copy Chanel's 2004 Christmas Palette for eyes which I love.  Fluidlines wears the same exact way too, which makes me wonder if they are the same formulation.

I used Dipdown, Rich Ground, Brassy, Frostlite, Blacktrack and Sweetscents White gold pigment as a highlighter along with a dot of FROST pigment from MAC under the arch of brow.  

Stereo Rose skinfinish and Chanels 2004 lip palette which I am very anxious to duplicate now soon.  Temperature soared that day which is why my cheeks are so red.  It was 82 degrees in the house in November!











Moving on to something more exotic here, I designed a feather breastplate completely out of peacock feathers.  It goes down to my waist and around my back into an egyptian style collar back.  

I decided to try and put the sweetscents pigments to a gruelling test and designed this eye look for my peacock collar.  

Royal Peacock, 12th night, Purple Shimmer, Satin Slipper all over coordinating shadesticks of Royal hue, Lucky Jade, Sea Me and Frostlite as a base under the brow.  I will have to look up the lipstick as I can not remember exactly nor the face powder.  

Of course, a guy came to the door to deliver something just as I was snapping photos.......











Now for the extreme opposite here is my skinfinish face.

My entire face, including eyes and lips were done with all of the skinfinishes that have ever come out.  






Now swinging the pendulum the completely other direction, here is my Specktra one color challenge from this summer.

I used completely blue products all over my face, including lips, even though they look more purple.

Of course, the UPS man came to the door and I forgot I looked like this until I opened the door, slammed the door in his face, and shoved my little six year old out to get the package.  HAHAHa






I am totally crazy about this pigment.  It is called Plantation Plum from sweetscents.com and it is delightful.  A beautiful plum burgundy color it has the most delicious violet blue duochrome shimmer!  If you use it wet/foiled, the results are spectacular.






This is a collaboration between me and another makeup artist I just love to be around and watch work.  He did the original stuff using EL (which was all he could do at the time) and I re - did it using MAC products so it would last.

I was wearing a zebra top at the time.








Another one of my neon days...






This one is because I love the fur I am wearing.  The lipstick is a bright High Breed Red and on one side it has Chartreuse pro gloss over it.  I was experimenting with pro gloss to see what went with my fabric.

I am going to make a full length movie star style fur coat out of this stuff soon.  






And for my last favorite of the year, here is a complete change of pace....blonde ringlets and neutral makeup.

Neutral makeup for me is like - well, very unsual anyway.

face is skinfinish so ceylon porcelain pink, frambosia from kryolan blush, Milani pink chick blush, 

eyes stubborn brown powerpoint, chocolate brown pigment (MAC), vanilla (MAC) pigment, Frostlite fluidline as a base,

Lips Dior lipliner in truffles, Revlon absolutely fabulous lipstick in flamingo pink, Loreal shimmy pop colour juice, and frost pigment in center of lip.










Well that is it for my favorite looks so far in 2005.  Hope you had fun!

It is my birthday and nothing is going as I would like, so I thought I would spend some time sharing with you all some fun stuff like this.


----------



## leppy (Nov 30, 2005)

I love how you can get away with so many different hair colours!!

I admire how you can do really outlandish looks & more simple, conventional makeup with equal skill & style! Seems like most of us are only good at one or the other.. my fave is the one with Plantation plum.. I think I've sprouted a new lemming.


----------



## user4 (Nov 30, 2005)

omg, i LOVE ur hair dark!!! it looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leppy* 
_I love how you can get away with so many different hair colours!!

I admire how you can do really outlandish looks & more simple, conventional makeup with equal skill & style! Seems like most of us are only good at one or the other.. my fave is the one with Plantation plum.. I think I've sprouted a new lemming._

 
Thanks so much!  

Hey that platinum plum is awesome stuff.  I just fall in love with it all over every time I take it out.  I only have a sample of it so I have to buy a whole container as soon as I figure out the other 11 that I want to get.


----------



## Colorqueen (Nov 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_omg, i LOVE ur hair dark!!! it looks gorgeous!!!_

 
I like that one a lot too.  

I have a dark auburn one that I have to pull out soon too.  


Now that it is winter the fun is only beginning with the FOTD!


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Nov 30, 2005)

I love these color combos.......the style is unlike anything I've seen anywhere......great job!.......and by the way.....how did you get your ringlets?.......I love that look....


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 30, 2005)

the one with the skinfishes is so pretty. u r glowing in that pic =)


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Nov 30, 2005)

Whoa.  I wish my mum was as cool as you!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Nov 30, 2005)

the third picture looks very 80's...whoa at the blue face...how long did it take to take all that off?


----------



## aautumnah (Nov 30, 2005)

I am loving the platinum plum pic!! You look gorg either way but I really like you more on the natural side. Not many people have natural beauty and you do!


----------



## Jess-ee-ka (Nov 30, 2005)

These looks are so fun!!!!  You're like a chameleon


----------



## Isis (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_You're like a chameleon_

 
You took the words right out of my mouth! LOL
You look totally awesome


----------



## KJam (Dec 1, 2005)

Beautiful use of color - you can tell you're an artist. The skinfinish face makes me want to go back and play with mine. I would have never thought of all of those uses!


----------



## breathless (Dec 1, 2005)

this look is to die for!


----------



## Neon_Couture (Dec 1, 2005)

Very bold, which i love !


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my God,I fucking love these so much.


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, you REALLY are the Colorqueen...haha!!!  You have some AMAZING talent going on there...you look FAB in ALL of these pics!!!  Do you ever take a bad picture?  And what's up with you looking all hot with the different color hair?  I could NEVER get away with that...I will be a boring brunette FOREVER!!!  Great job on the MU!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~~Queenofshuz~~* 
_I love these color combos.......the style is unlike anything I've seen anywhere......great job!.......and by the way.....how did you get your ringlets?.......I love that look...._

 
Thanks!  The ringlets were a wig that I bought on an amazing clearance that was supposed to be wavy hair, but they made a mistake.  What a fabulous mistake, eh?  I was so excited when I got them in the mail!  

I only bring them out for special occasions.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_the one with the skinfishes is so pretty. u r glowing in that pic =)_

 
I was amazed at how versatile these are!  I just love them on the lips and eyes too!

I could not survive makeup wise without Skinfinishes.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 2, 2005)

Colorqueen you are!!!  Great looks!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiwicleopatra* 
_Whoa.  I wish my mum was as cool as you!_

 
That is so sweet!  Thank you!

One day when my son and husband were with me at a school meeting, a woman who did not know me came up to him and asked where his mom was.

He said that he did not know and she replied, "What does she look like?"

He thought for a moment and said, "I don't know.  I just can't remember"

So later she came upon my husband and asked him what his wife looked like and his reply was, "I am not sure."

HAHAHHAHA

I can only imagine what that woman thought- men do not generally elaborate so she was probably wondering what kind of bizarre family they came from!  HAHAHAH


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 
_the third picture looks very 80's...whoa at the blue face...how long did it take to take all that off?_

 

HAHA  Not too awfully long.  I have a great makeup cleanser (Peter Lamas orange face and body cleanser- no harsh chemicals or SLS (sodium lauryl sulfate))

It is the best makeup remover I have ever used - although I did have remnants of blue on my pillow the next morning from places I missed.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aautumnah* 
_I am loving the platinum plum pic!! You look gorg either way but I really like you more on the natural side. Not many people have natural beauty and you do!_

 
Thank you that is such a nice thing to say.  I really do appreciate that!  

I was told that I was ugly when I was young so that no one would marry me and it always stuck with me, but my mom was going through menopause...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just love platinum plum.  It is one of the most beautiful pigments I have ever used.  So magical!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jess-ee-ka* 
_These looks are so fun!!!!  You're like a chameleon_

 

When ALIAS came out, some people who have known me for quite a while kept saying "Hey, they made a show about you and changed her name to Sidney Bristow!"  

I love watching that show so I can get ideas, although the older shows have moore fun stuff in them- she does not dress up as much in the last couple of years.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sister Girl I Love It! Now You Are My Kind Of Girl, Like Make~up Artist Extroadinare Alexis Vogel Says "Be Colorful"! :sangel:


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_You took the words right out of my mouth! LOL
You look totally awesome _

 
*curtsey*

Thank you.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_Beautiful use of color - you can tell you're an artist. The skinfinish face makes me want to go back and play with mine. I would have never thought of all of those uses!_

 
Thanks for the uplifting words.

I really had a lot of fun with the skinfinish.  I am amazed at all of the uses and when used wet- it is divine!  Just make sure to use a base under it if for eyes.  Also, scrape it off and wet it on another container- not the cake itself.  

Works best that way.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 
_this look is to die for!



_

 
Isn't that amazing?  I just love that makeup artist- I wish I could follow him around all day and get inspired and learn from his experiences.

We have such fun talking color and design- I love working with him and seeing what he comes up with!  

He left where I used to get to talk with him once in a while, but I got his email, so if I ever get a chance to do makeup with him again, I will make sure to post.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CuteWithoutThe_E* 
_Very bold, which i love !_

 
It is SO nice to be around people which love bold and colorful too!  I live in a makeup wasteland........

I mean people often stop and ask my husband for autographs (seriously) because of the way we dress and look.  It is hilarious, but that is how plain and boring the majority of this city is...

Everyone who comes from out of the area complains about that first thing (unless they are not into bold or color)


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 
_Oh my God,I fucking love these so much._

 
*giggle*

Thanks!   I am so excited to be among people that do!  What a change from the local atmosphere (plain and no color)


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Dec 2, 2005)

girl i love your hair styles!! so many colors!! your looks are absolutely awsome too!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PreTTyAnGeL* 
_girl i love your hair styles!! so many colors!! your looks are absolutely awsome too!_

 
Thanks!  You are so nice!

Hey, I wanted to tell you that Lancome is discontinuing Colour Dose in all of the good colors end of Jan.

I am so upset!!!

I will page you too in case you do not see this....

Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 5, 2005)

this one is my pick out of all of them. so pretty


----------



## visivo (Dec 5, 2005)

I hate to play devil's advocate, but I really feel like your ideas are great, but the application is a little sloppy in areas. Perhaps for this reason I think the more neutral looks suit you better; Super-brights make makeup flaws more obvious, for example. I think the idea of women of all ages wearing wild makeup can be interesting and in your case attention-grabbing, especially for an artist! But the actual application techniques could be improved. 

Hope I'm not being too harsh, just honest.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_this one is my pick out of all of them. so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Thanks, that is one of my favorites too.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *visivo* 
_I hate to play devil's advocate, but I really feel like your ideas are great, but the application is a little sloppy in areas. Perhaps for this reason I think the more neutral looks suit you better; Super-brights make makeup flaws more obvious, for example. I think the idea of women of all ages wearing wild makeup can be interesting and in your case attention-grabbing, especially for an artist! But the actual application techniques could be improved. 

Hope I'm not being too harsh, just honest._

 
Well, at least it is an improvement over my earlier work....


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

You are creative and I can see that work hard on your FOTD's. I think it is great that you have so much fun with makeup! Some people take it WAY to seriously!!!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_You are creative and I can see that work hard on your FOTD's. I think it is great that you have so much fun with makeup! Some people take it WAY to seriously!!!_

 
*chuckle* Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at least I am improving, right?  ;D


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 
_*chuckle* Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But at least I am improving, right?  ;D_

 


LOL 
Yup!

I really like the peacock one you did a long time ago!


----------



## orodwen (Dec 6, 2005)

this is my fav.  i also love the earrings & necklace.  smiles4c has some orange & black earrings like the ones you have on & i just went bonkers over them.  do you make your jewelry as well or do you find these when you hit booths when you & dh are out & about?


----------



## leppy (Dec 6, 2005)

I think she knows exactly what she is doing. It may not be everyones taste, but that doesn't mean her technique is bad or needs to change. It works for her, she is happy, and she applies her makeup that way deliberately because its what she wants.

Don't confuse a deliberate style that is different from the norm or typical with someone who doesn't get it or isn't skilled. Chances are its just not what you like and since one can never be RIGHT or PERFECT when it comes to something as artistic and subjective as makeup, no one really has a right to criticize.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 6, 2005)

i always LOVE all of your FOTDs!!!  i look forward to more posts too!


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_LOL 
Yup!

I really like the peacock one you did a long time ago!_

 
Thanks!  I am thinking of doing an artistic peacock feather on one eye sometime when I get the chance- if I wear my peacock breastplate for Christmas, that is.


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_this is my fav.  i also love the earrings & necklace.  smiles4c has some orange & black earrings like the ones you have on & i just went bonkers over them.  do you make your jewelry as well or do you find these when you hit booths when you & dh are out & about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
I designed jewelry years ago for sale, but we live in such a conservative area that I got tired of being asked for earrings *this long *which amounted to about an inch.

So I just design them for me and others I really KNOW will want them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, you are the first person that really loves that look- I always liked it too- the lime and yellow combo and it is really fun in summer.  

I actually designed the neckpiece for my husband who has Mohawk heritage but I swipe it now and then to wear....


----------



## Colorqueen (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 
_i always LOVE all of your FOTDs!!!  i look forward to more posts too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww, that is so kind of you to say.  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I will *have* to keep posting now, eh?  ;D

BTW, your avatar is you, isn't it?  It is really beautiful!


----------



## MelodyKat (Jan 9, 2006)

See I knew I want the only one who wants to wear wigs just because! I am going to start wearing them to work or so help me!


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 9, 2006)

so creative!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 9, 2006)

You are a truly color-QUEEN!! Love your styles and your "decoration" like earrings and so on! Phantastic!


----------



## user3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I really like the one where you used brassy. I love that wing on you! I like the Plantation Plum one too!


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 9, 2006)

Love the Plantation Plum look! I checked out the sweetscents website and it looks interesting. Do you order from them often and have you tried the mineral foundation? Wondering if it is similar to BE ...

Keep up the good work!


----------

